
Show HN: Pinecone – Synthetic protein design, a high level genetic design tool - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio
======
jfarlow
Justin here - cofounder of Serotiny. I'd be happy to field questions and take
criticism and I am otherwise curious what you all think.

Our goal is to make the design of powerful genetic tool as straightforward as
possible. And to get those tools into the hands of researchers as quickly,
cheaply, and without mistake. We hope Pinecone allows those without an
expertise in genetics and cloning to engage with the state-of-the-art genetic
tools.

I want to give a huge word of thanks to the Go and Ember communities for
enabling us.

